# Samick Sage or Journey



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

The Journey has been reported to be smoother for DLs over 28" by those that own them. I own a Sage, have a 28" DL and while I love it, I notice anytime I overdraw, I get slight stacking. With a 29" DL the journey may be more comfortable. However, if you shot the Sage and noticed no stacking at your DL I would say your safe to go with it also.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

The limbs for the Sage and Journey are interchangable, so you can get the Sage and later order limbs for the Journey and they will fit.
They're the same bow , just different length limbs.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Long recurves are the way to go. I learned that lesson the hard way, like so many others. I now shoot a 64" recurve.
Unless you shoot a draw of less than 28", I would recommend staying away from any 60" bow.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input. The sage did draw smooth to anchor and I did not notice any stack, they are the same price so maybe I will buy the Sage and pick up some Journey limbs at a later date.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

So I picked up the Sage yesterday and went to the range today with the daughter was a great time!!!! I plan on purchasing the Journey limbs at a later date, although the sage limbs shoot fine. I am wondering I have not been able to find the FPS info for the sage. Anyone know were this information is available? It has a 55# limbs and my draw length is 29.75 so that would increase the #'s a little. I ask because I would like to take it hunting and would to know if it will be effective enough. I would think it would and of course shot placement!

Arrow info-C express Heritage 350 cut to 31.75 shaft only 12 grains per "

200 grain field tip

not sure what the fletching weighs fletch length 5"

+ nock and inserts?

Also what jig would be recommended to fletch my own arrows? I can budget around 100.00 or less at this time.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Out of curiousity, did you bareshaft tune the arrows to come up with that set up? Only asking because I have a similar set up (60lb sage, CX Heritage 350, 31", 175 gr field point and 29.5 DL) and they've been showing somewhat weak...


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, I had some help with the shop I purchased the bow at. It did take about 15-20 min to get to that combination of length and tip weight. That to me does seems to be a pretty heavy arrow almost 600gr. I am fairly new to the whole figuring out the right combination for arrow weight and such. Based on the CX shaft chart they are the right arrow shaft to the #'s for both mine and yours, just not sure about the rest. Not sure if this is helpful or not still learning the technical aspect.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

If you're pulling 29 3/4 inches on 55lb bow, that should put you at around 60 lbs. More than adequate for deer hunting.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info, looking forward to taking out hunting! At that #age would it also work for Elk? I do not see myself taking a shot more than 30 yards, at least for now till I can get more consistent and confident.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think you could hunt anything in North America with 60 lbs. Sharp broadhead and good shot placement, I've shot all my deer with bows in 42-48lb range.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

patrick2cents said:


> Out of curiousity, did you bareshaft tune the arrows to come up with that set up? Only asking because I have a similar set up (60lb sage, CX Heritage 350, 31", 175 gr field point and 29.5 DL) and they've been showing somewhat weak...


Based on the cx shaft chart it is the correct shaft for the bow #age, I used the Dynamic bow/arrow calculator that 3R has and based on the bow and arrow information it seems that I should be using about a 150-175gr tip depending on the sting being used. Hope this helps.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

Curve1 said:


> I think you could hunt anything in North America with 60 lbs. Sharp broadhead and good shot placement, I've shot all my deer with bows in 42-48lb range.


:thumbs_up cool beans!!


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

ShaneCuv said:


> Based on the cx shaft chart it is the correct shaft for the bow #age, I used the Dynamic bow/arrow calculator that 3R has and based on the bow and arrow information it seems that I should be using about a 150-175gr tip depending on the sting being used. Hope this helps.


I used the same calculator and then bareshafted, was just curious what you had found if you've tuned them.


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

ShaneCuv said:


> Thanks for the info, looking forward to taking out hunting! At that #age would it also work for Elk? I do not see myself taking a shot more than 30 yards, at least for now till I can get more consistent and confident.


As was mentioned, you're shooting enough poundage to hunt anthing that walks in North Amercia. What is the minium draw weight recomended by your state DNR for Elk? It's 50#s here in Oregon.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

elkslayer4x5 said:


> As was mentioned, you're shooting enough poundage to hunt anthing that walks in North Amercia. What is the minium draw weight recomended by your state DNR for Elk? It's 50#s here in Oregon.


I guess that was a duh question now that I think about it. It is either 45 or 50. I was thinking more the effective range.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

You might be surprised at the poundage custom bow makers draw with their personal bows. I finally learned on my third journey in traditional and now shoot a 64' recurve pulling 46-48# @29". No more 60" bows and 58-60# for me. 
For elk, I would probably go 5# heavier but for our whitetails my rig will be fine at my max distance of 20 yards. 
For beyond that, I will go back to the Bowtech.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I recently took a friend to Lancaster Archery to look at a Samick. I cannot remember the specs of riser vs limbs but he ended up with a 64" bow. He got the longer model riser and the longer model limbs.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

Bill 2311 said:


> I recently took a friend to Lancaster Archery to look at a Samick. I cannot remember the specs of riser vs limbs but he ended up with a 64" bow. He got the longer model riser and the longer model limbs.


Thanks again on input, from what I understand from the shop I purchased the sage at and several others on the forum I could use the journey limbs on the sage riser. This would make it more versatile with order lighter limbs or longer limbs.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

ShaneCuv: just ran Stu Miller's calculator. From that, it looks like a 125 gr head would tune better. But, remember, Stu's calcuator can be off, and personal form factors can be significant. Before hunting with that arrow be sure to bare shaft tune it. Then tune again with the broadheads... Sounds like a good pick for you.


----------



## MacIndust (Feb 7, 2012)

I am just going to throw it out there but I prefer the "Carsage" to the Sage. It has better balance and draws smoother in my opinion.


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

Boberau said:


> ShaneCuv: just ran Stu Miller's calculator. From that, it looks like a 125 gr head would tune better. But, remember, Stu's calcuator can be off, and personal form factors can be significant. Before hunting with that arrow be sure to bare shaft tune it. Then tune again with the broadheads... Sounds like a good pick for you.


Thanks for the info :thumbs_up. I have various grain tips ranging from 100-200. I have not had the chance to really attempt to tune it yet just went shooting with the daughter havin fun. I am going to try and get to the range again on Saturday since I will be by myself their and get her tuned in. I am not sure what to look for when BST but that was the combination that they determined was a good set up for me. I was thinking about picking up a FF string putting about 50-60 shots threw it and then tuning. 

Regarding the FF string how much difference is there in performance with the strand count?


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

MacIndust said:


> I am just going to throw it out there but I prefer the "Carsage" to the Sage. It has better balance and draws smoother in my opinion.


The Carsage does look pretty nice had to check it out after you mentioned it.I liked the way that the grip felt on the sage and it was smooth all the way to anchor did not feel any stacking. I may not need to but I was still considering ordering the journey limbs. There was a used Kodiak there that felt nice to, I was thinking about selling the compound to pick that one up also.


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

as far as poundage goes I killed a bull elk with a 50# recurve at 14yds and a plain 400spine arrow 125 grain 3 blade broadhead and the arrow went clear through him its all about shot placement you can only kill em so dead.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

the sage is such a good starter to intermediate bow, it may not have the looks of a classic beaut, but its only 130 bucks and can be a great training bow or a great hunting bow


----------



## ShaneCuv (Jan 21, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> great training bow or a great hunting bow


That is the game plan, I will need a lot more practice shooting the sage before I will be proficient enough to take it hunting. But hey that is what next year if for right.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

You can't go wrong with the sage


----------

